# [Firefox] Problème avec pipelight (résolu)

## Thoma HAUC

Bonjour à tous,

Après de nombres mois à utiliser pipelight sans problème, voilà que depuis quelques jours il m'est impossible de profiter du plugin flash sur mon PC de bureau. Curieusement, je n'ai aucun problème sur mon PC portable pour l'utilisation du plugin flash.

Le log de firefox m'indique un problème lié au téléchargement de wine-flash-installer :

 *Quote:*   

> [PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] attached to process.
> 
> [PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] checking environment variable PIPELIGHT_FLASH_CONFIG.
> 
> [PIPELIGHT:LIN:unknown] searching for config file pipelight-flash.
> ...

 

Est-ce un problème de mon installation de Gentoo ou est-ce un problème lié à pipelight ?

Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur.

D'avance merci

ThomaLast edited by Thoma HAUC on Fri Sep 18, 2015 8:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebB

Ca donne quoi?

```
pipelight-plugin --update 
```

Sinon regarde là

Tu peux ouvrir un bug ou essayer pipelight 0.2.8.1

----------

## Thoma HAUC

Bonjour sebB,

Je sais que ce n'est pas bien d'utiliser des versions instables.

Toutefois, le problème est résolu avec www-plugins/pipelight-9999.

Merci

Thoma

----------

## nicop

Salut Thoma,

Sinon pour une utilisation de flash, tu peux utiliser freshplayerplugin qui utilise le plugin de chrome-binary-plugins. Il ne gère pas les DRM, mais s'intègre mieux (amha) que la solution pipelight.

----------

